# Auskleidung Betonteich



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

Hi zusammen  Ich mal wieder.....

Vielleicht erinnert ihr Euch noch an mich. Ich war der Verrückte, der die Stadtparkkarpfen in Pension genommen hat.

Erstmal die gute Nachricht :

Es haben ALLE überlebt und sind jetzt nach dem Winter schon wieder fit und haben auch ziemlichen Hunger.

Ich hatte ja letztes Jahr mit einem Betonsilo begonnen, das ich dann provisorisch mit einer Silofolie ausgekleidet habe. 
Wie geplant, hat sich der Untergrund im Silo (Steine/Erde) durch die 13 Tonnen Gewicht gesetzt.

Daher plane ich jetzt:

- die Folie zu entfernen

- Einen ca. 15 cm dicken Betonboden einzugiessen 

- Betonboden und Betonwände zu versiegeln


Dazu habe ich aber eine Frage....

Mit was kann ich den "Teich" versiegeln ?

Ich hab eim Internet mal nachgeforscht aber so richtig schlau bin ich nicht....

Ich habe z.B. Silolack gefunden. Das Zeug ist für Futtersilos und sogar für Trinkwasserbehälter geeignet. Also sicher nicht schädlich für die Fische. Ich finde nur keine Bezugsquelle.

Dann hab ich ein Produkt namens Pondseal gefunden. Leider würde es zu teuer werden, das Betonsilo damit auszukleiden bei einem 3fachen Anstrich.

Desweiteren habe ich noch ein Produkt namens Monosith gefunden. Dabei würde man dem Silo quasi eine GFK Beschichtung verpassen.  Aber bei uns in der Nähe kenne ich keine Firma die dieses Produkt hat....

Als letztes habe ich öfter von einer "Bitumen-Latex" Beschichtung gelesen... Aber ich weiss nicht.... Bitumen klingt nicht gesund.... Gibt es das wirklich auch für Teiche ?


Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir mit euren Erfahrungen helfen ...

zur Fläche nochmal ... Ich will später 4 Silos nutzen... jedes hat eine Fläche von 3x3x3 Metern. Sie werden jedoch nur bis 2 Meter ausgehoben.
Die zu versiegelnde Fläche ist dennoch beachtlich....

Viele Grüsse Empi


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

Hab grad noch mal weiter hier im Forum gesucht..


Juergen schrieb etwas von einem Produkt namens auqafin... 

Kann man das auch für sooo grosse Flächen benutzen ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

hallo empi,

nein aquafin ist für deine zwecke ungeeignet.

zuerst mal eine andere frage - sind deine betonwände und der boden richtig trocken - von außen meine ich - denn wenn von außen feuchtigkeit kommt - auch wenn nur ab und an bei regen - wird jede farbe sich mit der zeit ablösen.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

hi
man kann auch Poolfarbe nehmen.Die dichtet den Beton ab ist allerdings Pool Blau.das mus man halt mögen.Denke wird aber die günstigste Variante sein,oder ?Sie ist laut Herstellerangaben auch ungiftig.Habe hier noch zwei Eimer stehen,wenn Interesse werde ich mal aufschreiben was auf der Dose steht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

hi
man kann auch Poolfarbe nehmen.Die dichtet den Beton ab ist allerdings Pool Blau.das mus man halt mögen.Denke wird aber die günstigste Variante sein,oder ?Sie ist laut Herstellerangaben auch ungiftig.Habe hier noch zwei Eimer stehen,wenn Interesse werde ich mal aufschreiben was auf der Dose steht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

Hallo,

Für deine Zwecke ist Flexipol geeignet, wird überall in Europa angeboten
ausser in Deutschland:

http://histoiredeau.free.fr/flexipol1.htm

Die Seite ist leider auf französisch


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

Ist wirklich ein Super-Tipp: Flexibles Polyester Kunstharz, wie für Deine Zwecke gemacht !

Emperor, wenn alle Stricke reissen, bin ich Dir bei der Beschaffung und dem Versand gerne behilflich (kannst mir dann ja ne PN schicken). Ich würde es allerdings an Deiner Stelle erst einmal im benachbarten europäischen Ausland versuchen (keine Ahnung, wo Du wohnst). Frankreich ist für deutsche Verhältnisse unglaublich teuer (dafür haben wir hier einen lächerlich niedrigen Steuersatz, das erklärt die Sache dann...). Du würdest hier sehr viel mehr bezahlen als anderswo, auch die Nebenkosten (Gutschrift einer Auslandsüberweisung, Porto, Spedition, 19,6 % T.V.A. = USt) sind happig. Nur so als Beispiel: Ein Hillhout Ecoguard Mülltonnen-"Eigenheim" kostet in Deutschland 199 EUR, hier in Frankreich habe ich 290 EUR bezahlt. So in etwa werden die Preisunterschiede auch für Flexipol sein.

Also probier es erst einmal woanders. Wenn Du bestimmte Stellen oder Angaben übersetzt haben willst, melde Dich ruhig. Von einem Kauf und Versand durch mich (würde ich auf Vorauskasse-Basis machen) würde ich tendenziell abraten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

Hallo Stefan, Emperor,

Die Vorstellung von Flexipol mit Gebrauchsanweisung mit Fotos war in No.22 von "Jardins et décors Aquatiques" - Ausgabe für Belgien-Luxemburg-
Die belgische Adresse lautet:
Kridilo sprl: Didier Struman Tel: 0032-479'59 35 54                                E-mail: kridilo@pandora.be
Die französischen Verteiler: Van Sante Daniel(Südwesten)
Tel: 0033 553 41 93 27
Les Jardins Aquatiques de Thierry Falise(IDF Nord und Süd)
Tel: 0033 130 39 65 80
La Cascade(zwischen Compiègne und Clermont)
Tel: 0033 344 77 07 57
Décors Jardins(Pas de Calais)
Tel: 0033 321 27 86 14
In Luxemburg wirds nicht vertrieben oder nur über Belgien bestellt


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Moin !

Vielen Dank für die Tips !!

Es gibt auch in Deutschland verschiedene Arten Epoxidharz.
Ich bin grad auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Sorte.

Wenn ich was gefunden habe, lasse ich es Euch wissen.

Eine tolle Saison am Teich wünscht 

Empi


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Hallo Emperor,

ich denke da zum Beispiel an Voss G4, ein Einkomponenten-Polyurethanharz. Es wird z.B. als Bootslack verwendet, aber auch um feuchte Kellerwände abzudichten. Es zieht in das Mauerwerk ein und dichtet es gegen Wasser ab.

Nachteil bei diesem Produkt und bei allen anderen, die ich kenne: Es ist nicht flexibel. Sollte also der Zement/Beton selbst reissen, ist auch keine Dichtigkeit mehr gegeben. Das ist der Vorteil von Flexipol.

Epoxi kannst Du nehmen, allerdings meiner Meinung nach nicht ohne Matten - und dann bist Du wieder bei GFK, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach aber für Deine Zwecke zu teuer (und wirklich nicht einfach zu verarbeiten).

Bitte denke in jedem Falle daran: Obwohl Epoxi viel weniger stinkt als Polyester, sind die Dämpfe doch sehr gesundheitsschädlich. Also für Atemschutz sorgen, auch wenn es nur wenig riecht. Polyester hingegen benötigt bis zur endgültigen Aushärtung eine sehr lange Zeit.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Hi again,

vielleicht sollte ich doch auf Teichfolie umsteigen   

Mal im ernst, bei Teichfolie komme ich bei der "Auskleidung" auf ca. 90 Euro pro Becken. 

Alle Arten der Beschichtung werden wohl eher doppelt so hoch liegen und höher.

Und das kann bei 4 Becken ziemlich viel werden... 

Und es kommen auch keine "bösen" Tiere von Unten (Maulwurf/Wühlmaus etc.) an die Folie dran, da in 3 Metern Tiefe ein Betonboden ist und dann 1 meter Steinen/Erde folgt.....

Wenn ich es mir nächstes Jahr anderst überlege, kann ich mir mit den Folien im garten noch weitere Teiche bauen   Da hab ich noch so 4.000 m² Wiese direkt hinterm Haus 

Die Vorstellung das ich mal fertig werde behagt mir eh nicht, weil ich das jährliche Umbauen am liebsten mag    An einem fertigen Teich zu sitzen wär mir dann irgendwann langweilig .....

Unschön bei der Teichfolie sind natürlich dann die 4 Ecken.... aber das lässt sich wohl nich verhindern 

Noch sieht das alles auch n bissel unprofessionell aus an den Teichen, aber ich werde da noch laaaaang dran rumbauen können und es auch als Photo Story hier dokumentieren !

 Viele Grüsse 

Empi


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

die Idee mit der Photo-Story ist nicht schlecht. Wäre doch für viele interessant.


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2004)

Hy Empi,
sind Deine Betonwände sonst rissefrei?Normalerweise an sich ist Beton "Dicht",nur die Betonierfugen,Spannlöcher der Schalung,...sind "Undicht".Falls das so ist ,könntest Du IMO einfach die Fuge zwischen Bodenplatte und aufgehenden Wänden mit einer Zementschlemme streichen,am Besten doch flexibel z. B. das genannte Aquafin,könnte aber mit normaler Zementschlemme auch funzen.
Ich habe z. B. für meine 10 cbm Betonzisterne normale Schachtringe versetzt und dann innen nur mit Zementschlemme gestrichen+ zusätlich nur die Fugen mit flexibler... .Ist prima dicht seit 7 Jahren.
Gruss   JürgenS


----------

